# Viagra shipment stollen!!!



## stimmie78

Be on the lookout for hardened criminals.


----------



## mikevanwilder

:shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## flyfisher117

:shock: :shock: :shock: -O>>- -_O-


----------



## Packfish

stimmie78 said:


> Be on the lookout for hardened criminals.


 If you notice one------- will you admit it ?


----------



## GaryFish

Was it a stick up?


----------



## WeaselBrandGameCalls

They'll be easy to spot. They stand out in a crowd.


----------



## WeaselBrandGameCalls

I heard they almost turned themselves in, but reconsidered. Now they want to see how long they can stick it out.


----------



## WeaselBrandGameCalls

Once they are caught they'll get a stiff sentence for sure.


----------



## WeaselBrandGameCalls

They were going to share the take with the getaway driver, but they stiffed him instead.


----------



## WeaselBrandGameCalls

Ya think the charges will stand up in court?


----------



## mikevanwilder

Wow Weasel! :shock: :shock: :shock: :mrgreen:  :mrgreen: o-|| Keep going!


----------



## GaryFish

Wow. If these replies last more than 4 hours, we better contact a physician.


----------



## mikevanwilder

GaryFish said:


> Wow. If these replies last more than 4 hours, we better contact a physician.


 -_O- -_O- Oh thats to funny right there!


----------



## pkred

I herd the guy who was robbed was a pretty stand up guy...... untill recently.


----------



## bowgy

If caught they will probably be sent to a penal colony.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Sentenced to years of hard labor?


----------



## GaryFish

The guy's dog is named Spike.


----------



## Al Hansen

Sounds like hardened criminals.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

wangtastic!


----------



## mikevanwilder

This just in, subjects caught in the woods pitching there tents!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Turns out, one of the alleged thieves was boner from family ties.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

This just in, boner was found dead.

http://warmingglow.uproxx.com/2010/02/r-i-p-boner

Oh man that wasn't funny. :lol:


----------



## lunkerhunter2

Do you think they will be condomned?


----------



## flyfisher117

horn dog fest in here. lol


----------



## WeaselBrandGameCalls

NEWS BREAK!!!! This just in......

The leader of the gang has been identified as one Hugh Jorgan. At this point police believe that a gang member known as Dick is the one that did all the shooting. As has been mentioned earlier one of the robbers, Boner has been found dead.


----------



## Size Matters

What about Giant woody has he been found yet? 8)


----------



## KennyC

He's preforming a stick up! :shock:


----------



## mikevanwilder

Someone needs to wrap these stiffs up for everyones protection.


----------



## lunkerhunter2

If they are incarcerated too long they may explode. Better to just cut the heads off.


----------

